# Rock Shox Reverb sackt ab!



## xDanIx (26. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe seit heute das "Problem", dass wenn ich mich auf den Sattel setzte und die Sattelstütze ganz ausgefahren ist, sie ca 2-3 cm runtersackt. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze auf halberhöhe eingestellt habe und mich dann auf den Sattel setzte die Stütze ca 5-6 cm absackt. Das ist seitdem ich mein Bike auf den "Kopf" gestellt habe um es besser putzen zu können.

Nun meine Frage: wie kann man das selbst beheben??

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## R.C. (27. April 2015)

Ich wuerd' mal mit dem richtigen Forum/Thread anfangen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/federung-co.23/

Viel interessanter: wieso postet man Fragen zu einer versenkbaren Sattelstuetze im BMX-Bereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xDanIx (27. April 2015)

Hab das übersehen. Bin neu im Forum.


----------

